# Satie Gnossienne n.3 piano Time lapse videoHi, I just posted my version of Satie's G



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi,

I just posted my version of Satie's Gnossienne n.3 (with a time lapse video showing landscapes):






Give me your impressions'


----------

